# Dosage of Tylan 50 for Holstein Calf?



## Bleenie (Oct 21, 2010)

So i checked the bottle but the suggested dosage is only for calves under 200#.  This girl is over 300# now so i am unsure where to start with this medicine.

I tried to get the Tylan 200 but all of the local feed stores Do NOT carry it!    

This is continuing the treatment on her dog-bitten rear shank. The Durramycin has helped but i think the combo of the 2 will really start to kick some a55 and help avoid having to lance it, because at her current weight and level of activity i would prbobaly have to tranquilize her!


----------

